# Another apology tour



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Our sickening destructive president was in Mexico apologizing for all the guns coming from the terrible United States killing innocent Mexicans. He blamed the United States for the drug cartels. What's he going to do run for president of Mexico next? Maybe he has a Mexican birth certificate. He forgot to mention he was the one behind Fast and Furious selling the guns to the cartel.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... tates.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The guns DID in fact come FROM The USA


Let me school you a little AidanK. Most of the arms in Mexico are cheap Chinese etc imports. About ten percent have serial numbers so they send them to the United States for identification. Sure enough about 80% of 10% are from the United States. So the reality is about 8% come from the United States.



> But its also true that our CIA was knee deep in selling and procuring arms to Mexico. This has been hushed and will not be investigated per our corrupt Republican and Democrate leaders as well as White House officals like Holder.


Hillary and Obama both knew what was going on but deny it. The republicans try a little, but not enough to get to the bottom. They make themselves look complicit with their weak efforts.



> The reality is that Mexico would have a Revolution tomorrow IF the USA did not allow illegal immigration (Pressure valve)


I don't think so. The world is turning into pansies that will not fight for their own freedom. They want us to come and free them so they can dump on us after we rebuild them. We are suckers.



> The Freemasons and Bolshevik Banksters exploit Mexico like a Russian or European Emigre working in the human trafficking slave trade in some Tel Aviv brothel, holding her against her will.


First you make some sense then you go loony toons on Jews again. When you eat breakfast do you whiz in your own Wheaties.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

No China makes low cost weapons compared to the rest of the world. They are still of good quality. You want anything china will make it for you and stamp it however you want. You want a G3 stamped with soviet markings they will make them. You want a M16 with Egyptian hieroglyphics you can get it. You want an AKM with no markings well they have those in stock.

Chuck Norris once went skydiving, but promised never to do it again. One Grand Canyon is enough.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Those photos were perhaps made for Obama and Holder ----- and lets not forget Queen Hillary.

I'm sure you have resources that tell you these things. I would guess some of those resources tell you the mother ship is on the other side of the moon too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm starting to question your intelligence AidanK. I explained to you the guns in Mexico and the percentage that are from the United States. Have you ever read The Reapers Line? How much time have you spent in Arizona and Mexico? have spent some time in the winter there and working some in law enforcement myself I talked to many of the federal guys there. I spent some time at the border 50 yards from Naco, Mexico. One retired guy has shot at least two dozen Mexican drug smugglers who first tried to kill him. Most time he was shot at it was an AK. He said they have a distinctive sound and you know exactly what the guy is trying to kill you with even if it's pitch dark. Save your guns in Mexico bs for someone as naive as yourself.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a friend who is on a SF team. He has spent many days in Mexico. He was telling us that you cannot trust the mexican army. The team he was on brought a bunch of FMS weapons for the army and within a few days they had a shootout with the criminals and they got back a couple of the M16s they came with. Right from the airbase to the criminals hands.

The fast and furious guns were only allowed to be sold as a reason to ban firearms in the US.

aidan when are you going to be back on a three year hiatus again?

Really do we have to put up with this garbage?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman wrote:


> I spent some time at the border 50 yards from Naco, Mexico.


AidanK wrote:


> So now you do law enforcement IN Mexico?


Come on AidanK fire up that second brain cell. Fifty yards from Mexico is not in Mexico. Can you grasp that? What's wrong with you?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Nor is the AK as popular, valued or prized by fighters as the AR. Its a much more desireable gun, though I like the AK myself.


This statement right here shows you how you are not informed. The most used gun out there in criminal, guerilla warfare, freedom fighters, etc is the AK-47. One it is cheap to aquirre, they are dependable (yes they are), easy to assemble and care for, you can drop them in mud-sand-water and they will keep working, etc. It is durable and cheap. Now it might not be as accurate as a AR. But when you can get 3 of the AK's for about the price of 1 AR....what do you think the criminals will do.

Again I think he is on this site to just stir the pot and make an outdoors site and forum look like a crazy mess. Keep your hate and mis-information away from us.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Again I think he is on this site to just stir the pot and make an outdoors site and forum look like a crazy mess. Keep your hate and mis-information away from us.


Nazi party, skin head, Aryan nation ---------lock them all up with the Bloods and the Crypts, give them all a knife, throw in one pair of sun glasses, shoot the survivor. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> NOT in America. Last I checked, thats our place of domicile.
> In the world, yes. The AK remains the weapon of choice of Freedom fighters.
> Among shooting enthusaists here, probably due to many being X Military and precise shooting driven, the AR15/M4 and M1 are far more prevalent.
> Nice try shilling, Chuck


Wrong again... The AR has only become popular in the US for about 5 years now. So in the past 10 years. You can get AK's or SKB's cheap hell they sold SKB's (a knock off of an AK) at Farm and Fleet stores for $150. If you are in the market now you will know any of these rifles are expensive now....since the school shooting. But prior....you could find an AK or SKB for very cheap.....AR's were still running around $1000.....AK's $500 and under. I know because I was in the market.



> Youre great at telling it like it aint..


So are you!

You just go and search youtube or any clips from new casts showing gun violence where a "machine gun" (I use that term loosely because these aren't) was used. You will see the AK used way more than an AR.

Ice Cube (a black rapper and now movie star) once had a song with lyrics say.... "Today I didn't even have to use my AK...I have to say it was a good day".... So a pup culture reference wasn't to an AR was it. Pop culture reflect society and reverse....society reflects pop culture. Sad but true.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> But it seems you are largely ignorant on FAST AND FURIOUS, Mexican Affairs and History and modern arms being used there in relation to current issues


So are you.....so is the world. We won't know exactly what happened with FAST AND FURIOUS because this administration won't let anything be known completely. We are only getting 1/2 truths....from everyone.

History and modern arms.... AK 47....being used mainly in violence in mexico.... That is truth. Many coming from other places than the US. Many of the drugs are coming from central America and south America. As well as produced in mexico. So guns are getting run from everywhere. Same thing with people crossing the borders....it is not all Hispanic's....many illegals from European countries as well.

I know this because I have friends who work for the FBI (not down on the border but up in the northern states) and they tell me these things. Because they are investigating stuff up here (drugs, immigration, weapons)...they all led to the mexico border. But like mentioned by other than ADIAN.... these guns have no serial numbers, they have no US markings, etc.

I have a friend who was a FBI agent in CA (now transferred back around his home area) and he did a bust (big bust) and found meth, guns, cash. The guns were Romanian AK's. He knew because he owns one he got legally had serial numbers. These were the same gun with out markings. His has markings.

So saying most of the gun violence in Mexico is used by US guns is completely false.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 'How much time have you spent in Arizona and Mexico? I have spent some time in the winter there and working some in law enforcement myself I talked to many of the federal guys there.'


Well for your clarification I am retired and spent some winter mostly south of Benson, Arizona. Mostly between Tombstone and Sierra Vista. Spent some time by Douglas were the guy who wrote "The Reapers Line" is now retired and living. There, Bisbee, Naco, and other places I visited ten minutes to half an hour with border patrol people. One federal guy from another agency which I will not name wasn't that impressed with the border patrol because at check points a guy can get $100K for waving the right vehicle through. 
The Obama administration tells us illegal crossings are down because arrests are way down. The truth is arrests are down because they have been told to let them go. The truth is illegal crossings are way up, and they are not all Mexican.

Aidank I doubt your convincing even one person about Mexican arms or any other things like the Jewish bull droppings.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I hope you mean SKS because it wasnt a typo, you typed it multiple times as SKBs.
> Its not an SKB, its SKS and I own one. And they aint $150 either. Give me the # and I will order a case of them.
> They are going for $300 for cheap Yugos now.


Yes it was a typo.... But you didn't read. I said 5 years ago you could pick them up for $100-$150. They were the cheap yugos. But you could pick them up with a tin of shells for under $200. People were buying them left and right.

To whom is the AR more desierable??? Shooting enthusiests... YES. The people who just want to throw lead at others....NO.

You are so delisounal it isn't even funny. Yesterday there was an article that said gun violence is down in the US compared to 20 years ago. This wasn't an NRA article. It was an AP article. So are you are you like the Obama Administration and want to falsify info to make us look bad??? What are your real intentions here? You have not brought anything good to these debates but spitting venom towards races, religions, and the US government? So Sandy Hook was done by our government and not an insane mentally challenged individual? Was the moon landing also fake? Did the CIA kill off JFK too?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the article about gun violence....or one of the articles out there.



> Americans unaware gun crime is down, survey finds
> 
> Gun violence survey: Handguns that were turned in by their owners are seen in a trash bin at a gun buyback held by the Los Angeles Police Department.
> 
> ...


You know what people think it has risen...... MEDIA. Just like the fast and furious.... They want you to believe guns are coming from the US.

You also made the statement that cartels are making Billions.... do you the leaders of the cartels want to share those billions or keep most of the profits?? Yeah they give there grunts cheaper guns. They could care less it they die because there are 100 there to replace one.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The SKS used to be had for less than $100USD delivered to your FFL. Then $100 was pretty much the standard as a AK was fetching $175.00. Even back then you could build a AR-15 for about $425 to $450.00 depending on options.

Heck they are still cheap if you go outside of the US. In Canada you can still get an SKS for 200 or less. The SKS is harder to manufacture than the AK series of rifles. I do not know what they can be had on the open arms trade but I can tell you they are cheap.

Here in the US everything is crazy for prices because we will pay for it. There is no other reason to be paying $500 for an AK. LOL even more I saw some AK's that were priced at $1,200 each. Even a NFA AK should not cost more than $500.00. Granted the one post 86 I found was $1,600.00. Those prices are directly related to 86 so they are much higher than they should be. Back then you could get a sten for $75.00 now you will be lucky to see one for less then 4k.

In a fight between Batman and Darth Vader, the winner would be Chuck Norris.


----------

